# The Acid House - Surrey - 2016



## Gromr (Jul 30, 2016)

I visited here with Brewtal. Thanks for showing us around this place, it was great! Hope you like the drone video.

This former manor house was used for Chemical and Optical work. The History for this place is pretty sketchy and I can't anything on it. 

Its being redeveloped into housing and part of the structure has been emptied and will be demolished. The main house is remaining to be redeveloped from what I understand. The roof is completely missing and has been covered completely by a scaffold roof. The top floor is very surreal because of this. 








































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice report, photos and the video. It's going to take them a long while to get that place back to living standards.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 30, 2016)

Great photos and video


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 30, 2016)

I love this place excellent report


----------



## smiler (Jul 30, 2016)

Loved the stairs and fire surround pics the video was a bonus, Thanks to you both.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 31, 2016)

Great pics mate and I love the video! Thanks for coming along, was really nice to meet you and your other half. Have fun in Wales!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 31, 2016)

Proper brilliant, photos and a video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

What a weird mix of industrial and old residential! Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing


----------

